# Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 OUTDOOR BEAM SHOTS ADDED



## Throwjunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Decided to Buy this light to compare it to my Friends SR90. I was looking to just buy the SR90 and decided this one would be nice to have if it's as advertized. I will say its very bright more to the warm side then I like but I can live with it. At some point I'll take the plunge and buy the SR90 I'm sure.
Ok this will be to review this light as in Components, Build Quality and some Beam shots
Cost $139.00 Ebay US seller brand new. 3 days delivered to my house
Package contents:
Trustfire X6 SST-90 Flashlight, Grey in color 357mm long, 80mm head size 5 Modes High,Med,Low,Strobe,SOS --- No Mode Memory
Instruction Book
Shoulder Strap 
Charger and 3 18650 2400Mah Protected cells





The strap is nice well made heavy duty has 2 pouches larger one to carry 3 ectra Batteries and some small items the smaller pouch could possible be used to carry a small single Cr123 flashlight.








The Light is Grey in color and is made well very nice finnish and anodizing type III Bounced it around in my truck today not a single scratch. 
Components that make up the Light




Surprizingly the SST-90 is very well centered in the reflector.




70mm X 57.7mm deep, SMO Reflector is very nice Aluminum and not 1 single flaw + very shinny. Head assy has Glass lense Doesn't have AR coating that I can tell.




Battery end of the heatsink well insulated brass liner and contact.




SST-90 sitting on a comex Star sitting on an aluminium heatsink.




The Build Quality is very nice threads are insanely perfect tho they have no grease Well o-ringed doubled on handle sections. Clicky is very nice positive click and functions very well Half press mode change. Can tail stand.

I am very pleased with the Light it's very bright, Well Built Throws very well. The weight of the light isn't to much to carry but I wouldn't wanna tag it along on a long hike without the strap. 

Now for the good stuff is it 2300 Lumen I say no, but I also dont think its that far off. Ceiling bounce lights up my whole living room like day light. Compared to my 50W HID it's fairly close to lighting the room the same. I dont have a meter but have one ordered I hope to get some Lux readings on this light. 

As stated The Light Has a warm tint the Hotspot is slightly warm with a yellowish corona into good neutral looking spill. 








Shots against a white - white background




Low mode is pretty low 




Beam shots compared to my 50W HID------ HID on left--- X6 On Right





All in all I'm pleased with the light. What I dont like is no mode memory and lack of grease on the threads. Colder tint
It's been raining here so I dont have any outside beam shots will get those as soon as the rain lets up I did compare it to the HID this morning it will throw every bit as far but the HID is slightly Brighter at 200 Yards distance. Hopefully I can get it to my property this weekend to compare it to the 50W HID and my friends SR90 will get photos.

Some size comps with other well known lights 
from the left 50W ebay HID, Trustfire X6, Dereelight DBS V3 ext., Kill light XLR250,Tiablo A9,DBS v3 XM-l, Ultrafire G4













Joe


----------



## warmurf (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Excellent review thank you!! Like many I've been waiting to see a review on this light. Really looking forward to the outdoor beam shots. I've had a SR90 and also have a Yezl 50W HID. The Yezl was brighter as it has some spill, where as the SR90 threw better but has little spill, it's mainly all throw and out-thru the 50W. If this light gets up to 1800-1900 lumens (OTF) then it's a very good buy! It's probably more like 1500 similar to the SR90s. Great work and thanks again!!


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Thank You Warmurf I think the Light is worth the purchase price. Could be better in some areas but no light is ever perfect for everyone. One man's trash is anothers treasure. I hope folks will consider this light even if doesn't live up to the SR90 it's got a place in my light collection and I'll get much use out of it. Will get some local shots if the rain lets up but my property will be better there is no light there, complete darkness.


Joe


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Thanks bro.

3 days shipment?! UPS Express? I'll need the Ebay contact! *winks* :kiss:


----------



## Nokoff (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

thanks for the review. 

At 6A advertised it's not going be close to 2000 lumens. 

I would rather they'd have used a fatty body too, that head is nice, possibly a big help with the heat, then they went abruptly to the long single tube. Just doesn't work for me visually.

not for indoor use, very flowery corona, seems common with sst-90 and smo reflectors.


----------



## k04s4 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Thanks for the write up, i've been looking at this all over the web. The youtube video of this with the Sr91 seems to be brighter but who knows how accurate those youtube videos really are.

Look forward to your outdoor shots!!


----------



## Cigarman (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

This review makes me happy that I bought mine. Not a warm tint but still eye wateringly bright. The tube is a bigger feel than the picture would have you believe. This is one biggie of a flashlight. Feels like a club or bishop's mace in the hand. The annodize is real cool looking and is done really well. Lots of aluminum to work with on this thing. I'd feed it AW cells instead of those crappy t-fire ones. Not always the best performance for what they are. Did the lens measure out to 75mm? Im going to get a UCL from Flashlightlens.com if I can find the proper size. Maybe an A/R one would look better


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Cigarman The lense glass measured to 73.9mm measured the inner bezzel the largest it will accept is 74.1mm Your correct the handle is fatter then it looks I am also running AW cells just posted the ones that came with it.

Joe


----------



## recDNA (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

I'm very interested to read actual lumen and lux numbers on this flashlight. If it can hold above 1000 lumens for 15 minutes it is worth the money IMO. If not then it isn't


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Will get those reading as soon as my meter gomes in compared to my 50W HID tho its really not that far from it the pictures are what they are the light however in person is another story all together its very bright I am waiting for a 35W MOZO HID that will be in my hands today, will compare the beams. the HID has a well know lumens reading. 


Joe


----------



## daguy80 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



Throwjunkie said:


> Will get those reading as soon as my meter gomes in compared to my 50W HID tho its really not that far from it the pictures are what they are the light however in person is another story all together its very bright I am waiting for a 35W MOZO HID that will be in my hands today, will compare the beams. the HID has a well know lumens reading.



Can you do beamshots with the dereelight xml? Does it have the dereelight 2.5 amp driven pill or is it a different pill? I also have a dereelight with the nailbender xml pill and was wondering if you can test out the lux meter on you the dbs xml.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

It does have that XM-L Pill and I will compare it to the X6. As soon as I get my meter I'll be checking all my lights lol. I wont be able to go to my property this weekend several days of rain will have me standing in knee deep water and muddy. I will be taking the lights to my local park tonight for beam shots so I 'll post those later tonight or fisrt thing in the AM on Sunday. I gotta tell you the more I turn the X6 on the more I like it. I changed the O-rings out as I always do with every light and lubed the threads. Now if it had memory it would suit me just fine I'll be working on that next. As stated the tint is warmer then I like but it's starting to grow on me. bought a tripod for the camera last night for some Beams so it will be done tonight for sure.

Joe


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

The outdoor beamshot next to the SR90 or even an MXL is the key IMO. The beam is ugly and green but that's OK since this is an exclusively outdoor light.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

The SR90 I want to test it against is sitting on a stump at my property LOL my friend forgot it when we were down there last. I gave him a key to go get it but he hasn't gone yet. I sure hope its waterproof as its probably under water. The XM-l I have, and will compare tonight. 


Joe


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Well Last night was a bust Seems it's considered disturbing the peace to shine lights in the local park where I live because there are houses nearby. I drove there unloaded tripod camera and 8 big lights to test, shot the first beam from my Cyclops mod and Blue lights came a flashin. After half an hour of explaination to the officer I was told I cant do that here and ordered to leave. I wish I knew what they feed this Officer he was a big as the tree I was shinning on and so muscular he had no neck. I certianly wasnt gonna give him grief, so I packed it up. I have a place at work I'll do shots at on monday morning will just go in eariler and get it done.


Joe


----------



## Chrisdm (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



Throwjunkie said:


> The SR90 I want to test it against is sitting on a stump at my property LOL my friend forgot it when we were down there last. I gave him a key to go get it but he hasn't gone yet. I sure hope its waterproof as its probably under water. The XM-l I have, and will compare tonight.
> 
> 
> Joe



Holy crap I cant relate to someone that would walk away from a $450 flashlight & not notice... And thanks for the review. I was sooo close to getting this one on eBay too but I went ahead & bit the bullet for the SR90.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

He forgets stuff all the time, most times he doesn't even care. He has alot of money. I took him to a range to shoot shotguns once he forgot to put his shotgun back in my truck left it laying in the parking lot. We got about 10 miles down the road I didnt notice it in the Bed of my truck and asked him where it was he says O crap left it there, Oh well I'll get another one. I was like are you NUTS. I turned the truck around and did 120 MPH all the way back. Lucky some honest person found it and gave it to the range master, But he didnt even care. I tell him all the time if he has so much spare cash he can hand me some LOL


Joe


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Ok Here are some quick shots outside my work not the best had to rush to get them in before it started raining the distance measured on Google earth will shoot it with my laser rangefinder also to see how accurate. Lights layed on sand bag on my truck seat. Pics are in order below.
Control Pic.
DBS V3 2.5A XM-L Pill 
50W Ebay Flashlight HID
X6 SST-90 
Google shot at the distance Im in my company lot shooting across 2 other lots at a warehouse quite far





Control





Dereelight DBS V3 XM-L





50W Ebay HID





X6 SST-90





The X6 can hold its own well with the 50W HID very impressive both very close to same size reflector X6 having the better of the 2 
Will try again tomorrow provided it doesnt rain I'll get some closer shots 100Yards. I was very impressed with the throw all 3 lights had I think the XM-L may be a bit washed out due to reflections but I assure you it was lighting the same wall as the X6 and 50W Hid just not as brightly.


Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Impressive performance from the Trustfire X6. Its good that recently we started to have such good value for money offerings in the market (28 bucks for XM-L, add 10 bucks for higher quality HA-III added in, higher performing 65W HID in feel-good Alu tube form factor with 5000K bulb (higher lumens efficiency) and higher power for just 100 dollars etc). 4 years ago we were looking at well over 4-digits for the big boys, of course I am not mentioning that performance is the same. Since its a hobby and we do tend to collect lights, it definitely helps.  

Oh btw do you know if the X6's heatsink gets really hot after 10 mins of use? (you have some good stuff to compare with like the 50W HID). It should, if its got a good thermal path to the outside world.
Its still difficult to operate a small light like my Ultrafire U80 XM-L even though XM-L is supposed to be really efficient, need a bigger light to soak up the heat (and able to dissipate it fast would be nice) for longer apps, hence looking at stuff with a bigger mass. 

PS for those interested, just do a google. I have seen quite a few chinese sales website with listings stating individual levels for the X6. I'd tend to believe that, since the OEM guys do have quite a few such measuring equipment, most of which I have seen in Aliexpress.

High Mode:1625 Lumens
Middle mode : 575Lumens 
Low mode : 100 Lumens 
(integrating sphere measured lumens)​


----------



## warmurf (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

WOW! If those above figures are the actual OTF lumens, then this light really performs!! Wonder how long it holds it's performance for?...... Looking forward to more outdoor shots...>!!!


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



warmurf said:


> WOW! If those above figures are the actual OTF lumens, then this light really performs!! Wonder how long it holds it's performance for?...... Looking forward to more outdoor shots...>!!!


 
Yeah, that is what I am interested to know too, throwjunkie would be able to comment on that as he deals with such thermal stuff/heatsinking professionally in real life. 

If you could, can we get the current measurement from the tailcap end too?  (I can see that you are using the Trustfire batts, would be interesting)


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

First of all, the X6 is a great value & good looking, I think it cloned the look of M3LT a bit. 

However, that being said, The "High Mode:1625 Lumens" is not only not OTF lumens, 
its probably slightly higher than the led emitter lumens as well.

The X6 driver & 3" reflector are both available on DX, sold as SST-90 driver & SST-90 reflector. 
I tested the driver using 12V power supply & it delivers 5.4A at turn on about 5.1Amp after a minute & stabalized at that current. 

To get an idea on what OTF to be expected, here is a link to a SST-90 @5.4 Amp:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LUMENS-5.4A-SST-90-2-D-Mag-build-using-7135-s

It's just shy of 1100 lumens OTF at 5.4Amp. The x6 has bigger reflector, which will 
throw a lot better but the OTF lumens won't be dramatically changed. 

At this drive current, a SST-50 will have similar lumens but greater throw.

Better yet, with a copper based system using this driver, I am working on driving XML in this big reflector to 5.4Amp, in which it'll significantly out-throw the X6 probably by a factor of 2x
(similar lumens from 4mm die vs. 9mm die, offers >2x surface brightness which dictates the throw under the same reflector)

Again, that being said, X6 still a great light for the money.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

No pictured today was pouring down all morning hopefull tomorrow.
Ma Sha not sure I follow you on those readings. This X6 can out throw the Ebay HID and is very close to being as bright. I sure hope 50W HID is better then 1100 lumens.
Not doubting anything you said Brother just seems like alot more then 1100 compared to some of my better trusted lumens lights. 

2100 I will do a run time test on the light tonight to see if and when it heats up so far it's not got hot but I haven't run it longer then 5 min I can tell you in that time I saw no degradation of light but the only true way to know is use a meter. I got 2 weeks before my gets here will see then.
I am using AW batts in the light but posted what came with it so folks know.I'll see what I can do for current measurement for you 2100 

What I can say about the X6 is it's one bad A$$ light for the price 327 yards of throw and I think it will do more the main thing is I could see the wall I was lighting up very well I cant wait to take it to my property where is t's complete darkness and 1000+ yards to test its full throw. If I had to guess I'd say 400 yards for this light and I still see what its lighting up now thats not saying I can see the gonads on a fly that far but I should be able to tell a buck from doe deer.

If I get some time tonight I'll run a tail cap test for you I wanna test out my MOZO lights tomorrow morning cant wait to see how they do.


Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



Throwjunkie said:


> No pictured today was pouring down all morning hopefull tomorrow.
> Ma Sha not sure I follow you on those readings. This X6 can out throw the Ebay HID and is very close to being as bright. I sure hope 50W HID is better then 1100 lumens.
> Not doubting anything you said Brother just seems like alot more then 1100 compared to some of my better trusted lumens lights.


 

You are mixing up the Throw (lux @ 1 meter) with Lumens. 
50W HID puts out 40-45W at the lamp, should be around 4000 lumens. 
But Throw only comes from beam center lux reading, higher lumens doesn't necessary equal longer throw, as light not in the beam center doesn't aid in throw. 

Maxa Beam has only 1500 lumens, but throw is several million lux @ 1 meter. 
Even 100W HID, over 12,000 lumens would not be able to out throw Maxa Beam in same sized reflector.

By the same token, you can not compare spot brightness & estimate lumens from that.
If you compare X6 with Maxa beam spot brightness, which is only 1500 lumens, you might conclude X6 is less than 100 lumens 

Can not rely on human eyes, you need a lux meter to measure throw, need a integrated sphere to measure lumens or calculate rough lumens from spec sheet based on math.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

5.x amperes at the driver is really low. 

And anyway Throwjunkie you really need to wait for the 65W ballast. Really worthwhile for that little amount of $$. Thanks and waiting for your measurements at the tailcap (remember its in series with 3 18650s).


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Some China flashlight sellers don't like to spell out the driver specs, 
as it may controdict with hyped up lumen claims 

*look here, this site disclosed X6 Hi mode =5000ma. *Which would be about 1400-1500 led lumens per SST-90 spec sheet. Not the claimed 2300 lumens, which will take a Top Bin (N Bin) with 9Amp driving current to get up there. 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=29&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

Here is another site, there's a few more sites listed the current spec.:
_sales link removed_
Can't trust the lumen claims, leaned long time ago from the 900 lumen cheap p7 flashlight days


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Got some more Pics today from 199 yards and 62 yards First let me answer 2100 at the tail cap I measure 2.98A I also ran the light today for 15 Min. measured temp before and after temp 72Deg start 91Deg finnish temp shot with my raytek. Current measured with my Fluke DMM 

Ok now for some pic's
Google map





199 yards 
Control 





MOZO 4" HID





X6 SST-90





50W ebay flashlight





Dereelight DBS V3 XM-L 





62 Yards
Control





Mozo 4" 35W





X6 SST-90





50W ebay flashlight





Dereelight DBS V3 XM-L






I dont know the X6 kinda speaks for its self. Nice that outside the warm tint I see indoors is not present Im very impressed with the X6 cant wait till my meter comes.

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Haha....Joe, I am not worried about the X6, so it is taking in nearly 10V and 3A? I'm more worried about the 50W Ebay, it seems anemic! (which shouldn't be the case). Anyways you do have a 65W ballast coming right (I hope yours is like mine, day and night difference).

Bro ma_sha, do you happen to know how efficient these drivers are (i'm not really into DIY LEDs)?


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

yes I have the 65W on the way The X6 is running 3A @ 11.1 Volts 12.6 freshly charged. I think the cruddy reflector on the Ebay Hid is why the X6 is close to it. The X6 is so very bright and throws very well I wish my camera could capture what I see. the 50W ebay HID is no toy light its very powerfull even with the cruddy reflector. I assume the Tint also has something to do with it as the HID is to my eyes close to 6000k and the X6 in the 4000K range. 



Joe


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



Throwjunkie said:


> Ok Here are some quick shots outside my work not the best had to rush to get them in before it started raining the distance measured on Google earth will shoot it with my laser rangefinder also to see how accurate. Lights layed on sand bag on my truck seat. Pics are in order below.
> Control Pic.
> DBS V3 2.5A XM-L Pill
> 50W Ebay Flashlight HID
> ...



Too me all the pics including the control look the same?


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Not true. Look closely, just about center. to the right of the big street light?
You can barely make out the beam. At first I wasnt impressed, but the object faintly lit is the side id a warehouse about 300 yards out...
See it?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

I see what you mean. The street lights are so bright I didn't see it. Not the best spot for beam shots but thanks anyway. It's tough to find a place you can shoot 300 yards without the police coming


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

I will be doing shots at my property this weekend its completly dark there only star light those will be much better and will truely show how well the X6 can put light down range. The Pictures dont show what I see especialy at 300+ yards but you can clearly see the warehouse being lit up 327 yards away even in the pics. I am also very impressed with the DBS V3 in XM-L didnt expect it to light that warehouse but it does granted not as much as the others but enough to make out a person standing down there for sure.

Joe


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

ThrowJunkie, I await these shots!!


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Packing my stuff up now for the Trip Spending the weekend down there Camping. Got some Deer back straps packed in the cooler and 52 flashlights/spotlights. My biggest Field is 1000 yards by 1200 yards gonna turn on every light see if I can make it day time in the field LOL. Will be back on sunday but checking in and posting on from EVO when I get time.


Joe


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Got some Pics some came out some didnt I took the best pics for this post range is 342 Yards from a gully to the woods near my camp site. I wasnt that delighted with the Pictures next time I'll take my Lap top to DL them rite away. The SR90 I had hoped to test the X6 against was dead we charged it and it was still dead it had a good bit of water inside so for sure it wasn't waterproof as much water that was still around it I suspect it was submerged completely. first pic is Google 




Control




55W cyclops




MOZO 6"




X6




Ebay Hid




Sorry for the crappy Pic I'm learning the camera setting so hopefull next time they will be better

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Thanks Joe for the hard work! 

Pity about the SR90. I guess you'd need to ask your friend to get another one then. :devil: Maybe just in time for your Ebay 65W (shd make a noticeable diff) vs the new SR90. 

All the pictures are of the same exposure settings, 1/2s, f3.1, ISO320. I can see that your cyclops can be focused better. Wear a rubber glove, shift the bulb in and out and see? The surrounding corona's a bit big, but still its usable....like say you are shooting hogs/rabbits and need to light up a big central hotspot but still wanna check out if anything moves beside it (like the other members of the family!). :sick2:
Apologies to the animal lovers, just giving a useful example to the guy in one of his hobby.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

actually the dark ring is darkness the lighter area near me is from my lantern I had alot of lights in the field didnt wanna loose or step on any so I turned on a small lantern and placed it behind me so I could just see things on the gorund but not ruin the photos. The cyclops shoots a laser beam of light I didnt realize I was low on the trees when I snapped the pics. I am working on a manual focuser to install so I can focus at any distance on the fly.


Joe


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

was a very ugly weekend at the property Rain, wind,Tornados, Hail, lions, tigers and bears oh my. didnt even bring the lights from the truckI will be going down every weekend till june for Turkey hunting so I should be able to get some more Pictures 

I am still very happy with the X6 it has been bounced around a good bit in my Yukon and still looks brand new didnt get and turkeys for the table this weekend but I came close has one coming and hung up short next time Ill be a bit closer to his Roost


----------



## coolmeester (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

I am very disappointed to X6. I hoped it would be good alternative for HID lights but it isn't. Spot is pretty small and tight but still it doesn't throw much. And like all the led lights have that 6000K beam is very ugly. Compared to my MTE M3-2i MC-E, that little beast is MUCH brighter than X6. Next I'll try to mod my X6 to direct drive, maybe it will perform then better.

Microfire Warrior III 35W HID outperforms all the led lights ive tried in every aspect. New version has improved reflector and it has nice warm tint output. Of course it is much more expensive but so, so much better light.


----------



## mfm (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



coolmeester said:


> I am very disappointed to X6. I hoped it would be good alternative for HID lights but it isn't. Spot is pretty small and tight but still it doesn't throw much. And like all the led lights have that 6000K beam is very ugly. Compared to my MTE M3-2i MC-E, that little beast is MUCH brighter than X6. .


Sounds like something is wrong with the X6 or the batteries if a lowly MCE light is brighter.


----------



## coolmeester (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

Maybe I'll give Olight SR90 a try...


----------



## Nanomiser (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

A little late to this thread, but a great review on the X6; thank you :thumbsup:

I know Trustfire is a lower line of lights, but aside from its seemingly awkward form factor this appears to have a fair amount of quality. However, when the $130 price is factored in I think an SST90, 2300lm (realistically 1500 OTF) torch is a no brainer; it's a must have.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 6, 2011)

I prefer the long-thin form factor in this case and the quality of the build of this light is just outstanding.


----------



## yurbo (Dec 8, 2011)

i like this flashlight with sst-90 led, 3*18650 battery, alum. body, five mode in this price. I would like to understand what is negative with this flashlight. I just dont like the form it has like a mace.


----------



## theFLASH12 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*



coolmeester said:


> I am very disappointed to X6. I hoped it would be good alternative for HID lights but it isn't. Spot is pretty small and tight but still it doesn't throw much. And like all the led lights have that 6000K beam is very ugly. Compared to my MTE M3-2i MC-E, that little beast is MUCH brighter than X6. Next I'll try to mod my X6 to direct drive, maybe it will perform then better.
> 
> Microfire Warrior III 35W HID outperforms all the led lights ive tried in every aspect. New version has improved reflector and it has nice warm tint output. Of course it is much more expensive but so, so much better light.




I too have both of these lights, the X6 and the MTE-USA M3-2i. There's no comparison, and I believe the two have different applications. My X6 I definitely use when I want a long throw to illuminate a good distance and area. My M3-2i I use on a more regular basis because of it's small size, although it's power is awesome also (both EXCELLENT lights). I believe you either had weak batteries or just have a faulty light....... just my two cents on an old thread


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Review Trustfire X6 SST-90 Lots O Pic's*

The TrustFire X6 is a great light, very underestimated in my view and compared to a lot else that has come out since, it looks even better now than it did two years ago. I can't say that for most lights.

VERY high build quality, great throw and good spill. All up very little to complain about: some don't like the 'long-thin' form factor but I do.

By way of comparison, I have a SureFire UB3T and while these are very different lights, the X6 build quality (metal work at least) is just as good or better and FWIIW I prefer the beam-type profile of the X6. 

Interestingly also, the price of the X6 has not 'crashed' like it usually does for most lights (even SureFire recently it seems) after two years. The X6 seems to be pretty much the same as it was two years ago. Not sure why - build quality???




theFLASH12 said:


> I too have both of these lights, the X6 and the MTE-USA M3-2i. There's no comparison, and I believe the two have different applications. My X6 I definitely use when I want a long throw to illuminate a good distance and area. My M3-2i I use on a more regular basis because of it's small size, although it's power is awesome also (both EXCELLENT lights). I believe you either had weak batteries or just have a faulty light....... just my two cents on an old thread


----------



## solarlight (Sep 5, 2012)

the head,and reflector of X6 is awesome,

but i'm not sure if it interests me,due to the 18650 body.

I think a 26650 body will be best.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 31, 2013)

I have two of these X6s. one i use in the boat and hunting, and after 2 years of beating around the bottom of the boat and bed of the truck it still works great. The build quality, price, and output is hard to beat. I plan on modding one for a larger tube and either 26650's or other large battery pack.


----------



## langham (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the reason for the light not getting any cheaper is shear mass. This much material is going to be expensive. There is actually quite a bit of machining as well which takes a while. I just got one for $43 though on e-bay.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 29, 2014)

langham said:


> I think the reason for the light not getting any cheaper is shear mass. This much material is going to be expensive. There is actually quite a bit of machining as well which takes a while. I just got one for $43 though on e-bay.



Thats a good price concidering the original price of the light. there is another version or a clone of the X6 called the Ultrafire T90 that used the same emitter but has a larger battery tube to use 26650 cells & 18650 cells.


----------

